# Senior Day at Churchill Downs



## Retired & Loving It! (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## oldman (Jun 17, 2022)

Do you live in Kentucky? I saw that you went to the Corvette Museum, you should also do the Louisville bat factory and then go see the Ark. That is an awesome place to visit and I suggest allowing a full day. I was at Churchill Diwns, but didn’t go to senior days. I just wanted to go inside and take some pictures.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jul 8, 2022)

oldman said:


> Do you live in Kentucky? I saw that you went to the Corvette Museum, you should also do the Louisville bat factory and then go see the Ark. That is an awesome place to visit and I suggest allowing a full day. I was at Churchill Diwns, but didn’t go to senior days. I just wanted to go inside and take some pictures.


We live in Southern Indiana! We have been to The Ark. we’ve been to the Slugger Museum before but not to film. It’s on our film list though!


----------

